# Baretta 92 , 15 round - Purchased in Germany



## ScoutsOut139 (May 30, 2021)

Trying to learn more about the Baretta 92, 9mm that I purchased in 1987 at Baumholder Germany at the Rod and Gun club.

sn: B16369
Only “BARRETA” on slide
Pistol grips blank.
Lower magazine release

I have the box somewhere.
I have Military Police paperwork for bringing it to USA.

Please advise

Nick


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats and welcome, but please, please, Beretta not Baretta 🚫 interesting though as the:Serial Number comes back as a : B16369
Model: JEA1401
Product Description: STAMPEDE BLUE 4 3/4" 45LC
Approximate Manufacture Date: 2005
Parts Listing: Parts
Owners Manual: Manual
Product Brochure or Literature: Brochure
Choke System: NOT APPLICABLE
Barrel: Not Available
Stock: Stock-Not Available/Forend-Not Available


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

On a further note the SN will be on the 
left side of the frame and that number on the frame comes back as: Serial Number: R16369
Model: JSU2206
Product Description: U22 NEOS 22LR 6.0" 10-RD SPC
Approximate Manufacture Date: 2009
Parts Listing: Parts
Owners Manual: Manual
Product Brochure or Literature: Brochure
Choke System: NOT APPLICABLE
Barrel: P82-BARREL,ASSY,6 Inch,NEOS
Stock: Stock-Not Available/Forend-Not

Not knowing more I believe something was fishy in Germany? That may be a Baretta after all? Shipwreck would know but maybe a Brazilian made 92? BTW, I was stationed in Nurnburg Germany Merrill Barracks in the 3/5 field artillery in 1987, we ran the 8 inch M110 howitzers.


----------



## ScoutsOut139 (May 30, 2021)

Here is better picture of SN. It’s clearly B16369

the magazines it cam with show only B.CAL. 9 PAR

The slide only shows BARETTA

I headed to garage to find box and paperwork.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The slide says "Beretta", not "Baretta".


----------



## ScoutsOut139 (May 30, 2021)

Correct: Beretta.
I found the original box and have attached photos.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Production of the original "92" (i.e. slide mounted safety) began in May 1976, and ended in February 1983. Approximately 7,000 units were of the first "step slide" design and 45,000 were of the second "straight slide" type.

That being said the pistol you show does not have PIETRO BERETTA nor Gardone V.T. on its slide(place of manufacture) coupled with the fact the SN comes back a 45LC off Beretta's website, likewise, I would believe a Beretta made 92 would have its serial number end in "Z." This all leads me to believe it is probably a Brazilian made 92. As far as what I've heard Brazilian made 92's are of high quality.

_dupla_ ação on the box is Portuguese meaning double action. I'm thinking your pistol is a Brazilian contract made Beretta 92 made on Beretta machines before they sold the machines to Brazil.


----------



## ScoutsOut139 (May 30, 2021)

Thank you for the information. Yes, I believe now this is Brazilian surplus before contract in February 1980. I started searching for Brazilian factory info and found this to share.









Fabbrica d'Armi Pietro Beretta 92


The Beretta 92 (also Beretta 96 and Beretta 98) is a series of semi-automatic pistols designed and manufactured by Beretta of Italy. The model 92 was designed in 1972 and production of many variants in different calibers continues today. The United States Armed Forces replaced the M1911A1 .45...




gate-to-the-stars.fandom.com


----------



## ScoutsOut139 (May 30, 2021)

Correction: Production began in May 1976, and ended in February 1983.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ScoutsOut139 said:


> Thank you for the information. Yes, I believe now this is Brazilian surplus before contract in February 1980. I started searching for Brazilian factory info and found this to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great and congrats, nice pistol😀


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> The slide says "Beretta", not *"Baretta".*


*"Bare Tata?"*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ScoutsOut139 said:


> Correction: Production began in May 1976, and ended in February 1983.


It's a nice pistol, either way!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't the Brazilian connection, can somebody point it out ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Found it,,








Taurus PT92 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

STAMPEDE BLUE 4 3/4" 45LC ius good too.


----------

